# Help!! Where can I stop?



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Evening experts - 
I'm about to head south to pick up my new MH - about 430 miles from the NE of Scotland to Oaktree Motorhomes in Sutton in Ashfield. I have looked for sites open all year and have an idea where I can aim for. 
My question is, if I am unable to make the progress we would expect in good weather are there any known bail-out stopovers along my route in England....M6 to M1 basically.
I've read of people using Tesco carparks etc. though I guess this isn't acceptable everywhere.

Any advice welcome as the weather is looking almost favorable from tomorrow.

Thanks
John


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi John, although I have never tried them I believe, from many previous posts on here ,Motorway service stations have overnight facilities,or daytime, for that matter. If the M6/M1 is your route and you experience problems one of these may be the answer. Good luck and enjoy your new motorhome.
Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As above.
if you require a night stop near to oak tree try CC at clumber park

DAve p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You could stay at < Romley > it is a Secure caravan storage facility which also has a hard standing camping area for short stays, it is about 12 miles from Oaktree about 1 mile off the M1 junction 30.

Link is to their site with numbers etc.

There is also a Truck stop at Junction 29 which doesn't have electricity.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Teversal site is very close to Oaktree. Make sure that you check your motorhome fully before leaving Oaktree. :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at - www.offmotorway.com - there's a load of info on this site that may be of help to you.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Make sure Oaktree have actually done everything you have asked for and got the van completely ready before you set off to get it!!! 

I don't travel far but got the impression you were after a few stops on the way back if weather bad, not just at Oaktree end.

Can't help you with that I'm afraid. However, if elsewhere is like here at the moment, the council and cops have got their hands full with vehicles still static in all this snow and there is a bit less nitpicking going on with who stops where.

If you find you're on the way back this end and there is anything wrong, I am in Sheffield (S6) only a short way from Hillsborough Park. The car park is flat ungated at night (entrance on Parkside Road before Sheffield Wednesday football ground) and a good place to make for if you have problems.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

If it were me, I'd just stop at any decent-looking pub with a decent sized carpark and ask to stay the night. The pub might also do meals and drinks!!

AuntieSandra and I have used the scheme www.motorhomestopovers.com very successfully a couple of times.

PS From reports seen on this site and elsewhere, I'd allow as much time for handover as possible and make sure everything promised and agreed is done before leaving. You're a long way from home to be messed about!!


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks all for warnings ref Oaktree, I'll pay attention.

John


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you come to a stop with bad weather we were advised by the police to park in Tesco car park off juction 12 on M20 last week and I am guessing many followed their advice. 

I doubt if it gets to desperation point no one will mind where you are parked as long as you have your own sanitation and food, not in the way is the best bet.   

Good luck with it all 
Mandy


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.motorhome-parks-uk.co.uk/details.php?id=10260

Not knowing your exact route the above is a safe and secure stopover with food available next door and only minutes of the M6.

Its then only 100 miles via the M6, A5 or M6 toll to Oaktree

Bob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

being an old cinical chap these days, may I suggest that you check that all is done and the van is as you ordered including extras are fitted, before you sign on dotted line and pay balance.It is so easy to be whisked into the sales office "just to clear up the paperwork". go and look at the van first.

cabby


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you are happy to try something different:-

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/

There are hundreds of stop overs and all on GPS.

I have used them a few times never a problem.

Steve


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I know a good stopover near Penrith on the M6, hardstanding next to a pub, so long as you buy a bar meal in the pub they usually don't mind and it's nice food and beer! They have a campsite but it's grass on a slope, but there's a tarmac road end outside with room for you to park up, never had any problems there.
M6 Junction 41 (Wigton turnoff)
Take B5305 towards Penrith to next roundabout (about 700 metres) and it's the Stoneybeck Inn, just off the roundabout, can see it from roundabout.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am another advocate of Motorhome Stopover club. We joined in October this year and cannot fault their sites so far. They are mostly pubs and provide secure, safe parking at their 400+ sites for free, you are expected to have a meal or drink but you would do that anyway.
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just a thought but how come we are always telling people to avoid overnighting in Motorway service stations in France or other parts of Europe yet its ok to do it in England which in my opinion is a far more dangerous and crime ridden place than say France?

If it were me I would print out some likely Caravan Club or Caravan and Camping club CL's on route and just ring one of the possibilities when you think your ready to stop.

The pub idea is a good one. If your thinking of stopping around Penrith Area then the Pooley Bridge in at Pooley Bridge on Lake Ullswater welcomes camper vans as does the SUn inn over the road. About 5 miles from the Penrith junction on the M6 and you could have a walk to the lake in the morning.


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all, some good advice and ideas. very much appreciated.

I managed to get there and back home without any weather related problems, apart from a very slow transit around the M80, M73 & M74 near Glasgow just after it had been closed for 40 odd hours. Have to say it was appalling for a main artery - worst I have seen since moving to Scotland 26 years ago.
Anyway, the transport minister has resigned as a result so it will be sorted next time.....................won't it :lol: :?:

John


----------

